# Fractal burning



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2016)

I was at a farmers market /flea market/art show and I saw this guy's booth. Some very cool burnings indeed. If it was made of wood, he fractal burned it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)

That dresser is really cool. I played around with it - it isn't hard. But that's the kind of thing that I think I would tire of looking at after a year or so. Like a fad. If it catches on real big I think most people will tire of it too eventually. But who knows, I'm not exactly the best trends forecaster.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 6, 2016)

It's neat but I'd probably electrocute myself. I better buy one finished instead. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 6, 2016)

On a positive note, when the fad fades, there'll be a huge demand for people who can refinish seriously F_ed up furniture!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

